# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Liaison Access et Excel

## JFL-forum

Bonjour  tous,

Ne sachant si mon problme trouve son origine dans Access ou dans Excel (Office pro 2010), j'espre tre au bon endroit !


La facturation de notre socit est gre par une base Access.
J'ai cr une base supplmentaire ("LogEx Gestion") dont le but est de me fournir, via une requte spcifique, des informations cumules sur cette facturation. Les tables de la base "LogEx Gestion" sont lies  la base "Facturation".

La requte sur le cumul mensuel de la facturation est oprationnelle et me donne entire satisfaction.

Mon problme se situe dans l'intgration automatique de ces donnes dans Excel.

Dans le menu "Donnes / Donnes externes / Depuis Access" je vais slectionner la source de donnes




Mais  l'ouverture de cette base, un message d'erreur s'affiche :



Effectivement, cette base ne contient (sauf les tables lies), comme indiqu au dbut de mon message, que des requtes donc..... aucune table !
Auparavant, j'avais la main pour choisir dans les requtes de la base, mais l... rien !

Pour corser le problme, cette liaison fonctionnait il y a deux semaines mais plus maintenant !

Auriez-vous une lumineuse ide ?

Je vous en remercie par avance.

Cordialement

JFL


NB : J'espre avoir t clair dans l'expos de mon problme.

----------

